# Sony G70 help



## hotbutta (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a 1800 hour G70 that I want to set up correctly. Should I buy the Sony IFB-FULLHD card at $350 for it? I know this projector cant do 1080p but I read it can resolve 1080i well. What hardware do you suggest? I only have the projector and screen and a couple of obsolete doublers. thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have never used that card before, but it appears to be a good choice. Since it is an analog unit, the real question is whether you are getting a better D/A conversion than you would get in your sources or other processors. My guess is that in many cases it won't make that much difference, but it is hard to know without testing it. I would be looking for someone who has used it an tested it.


----------

